# Any Turner Syndrome ladies out there?



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

HI

Looking to talk to any ladies who sufffer from turner syndrome , as I do... Id like to hear their experiences of the condition and how it affects their lives......


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi eternal optimist 

Welcome to the forum and hope you find what you're looking for   I can't help but wanted to say you've come to the right place for support   

All the best 

Elle xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I know there a few members with TS, so i have pm'd a couple of them and asked if they would mind popping by to say hello  I'll leave you some other links shortly which i hope will help too x 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!
Click here for the Ireland boards

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Libran (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Eternal Optimist
Like you, I have Turners Syndrome.  I was dx at age 15years.  I have made every effort not to let it affect my life (I studied law at uni, I hold down a full time job, I drive etc etc) but it would be silly to suggest that it has no impact whatsoever.  For me, the main impact is emotional - comparing myself to so called "normal" people (what is "normal" anyway ?!).  My lovely husband is great, but the sadness of IF is always there in the background.
Please contact me - would be great to hear from you X


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello ladies

My niece has Turners Syndrome and I was just talking about her with my sister today.
She is 17 years old a a beautiful bright bubbly girl.  She was on growth hormone injections for a few years which were very successful but now she is off them she is not far adrift in stature to her peers.
She knows the implications of IF from her Turners, I think she would have to use donor eggs or adopt but I guess being informed early of this would help her to adjust accordingly.
it would be interestingl to hear from you regarding your take on having a child.

Betty xx


----------

